# Dx Code for "Nearing" End of Life PPM



## AngelaMehl (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there a specific dx code that I can, or should, use for a "NEAR" end of life pacemaker check?  

There seems to be some confusion in our office and the only dx code I have been using is V53.31.

Can someone please educate me on this?

Thank you so much!

Angela Chapman, CPC
adchapman@saintfrancis.com


----------



## SKramer (Jan 25, 2010)

*"Nearing" End of Life PPM*

we use the 996.01 for ppm and 996.04 for icds
hope this helps


----------



## AngelaMehl (Jan 25, 2010)

SKramer said:


> we use the 996.01 for ppm and 996.04 for icds
> hope this helps



Thank you so much for your input!  I appreciate that very much!


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 25, 2010)

You could use either code, V53.31 or 996.01. there are no guidelines stating how near end-of-life the battery should be to use V53.31 or v53.32. 

Hope this helps. 

Dolores, CCC-CPC


----------

